# Traffic droid



## Soup890 (17 Mar 2014)

Anyone else think he is annoying?


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2014)

Yup.

Came here for a while promoting his videos. Was soon shown the door.

The guy isn't a cyclist, he is a nutcase on a bike.


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Mar 2014)

Wow, I think a bit of 'pot and kettling' going on here


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Mar 2014)

GetAGrip said:


> Wow, I think a bit of 'pot and kettling' going on here



Sorry, but I just read your other thread re 'eye candy'


----------



## Cubist (17 Mar 2014)

I have to question the agenda of any person who goes about trying to provoke a reaction like you are doing @Soup890 old chap. From the three posts I've read of yours they may be intended as light hearted banter, but they touch some provocative topics, and your eye candy thread is a wee bit 1970s. And a little niggle makes me ask whether you are Droid?


----------



## Soup890 (17 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> I have to question the agenda of any person who goes about trying to provoke a reaction like you are doing @Soup890 old chap. From the three posts I've read of yours they may be intended as light hearted banter, but they touch some provocative topics, and your eye candy thread is a wee bit 1970s. And a little niggle makes me ask whether you are Droid?


Lol, no I'm not. Ok I admit I'm not the funniest guy in the room


----------



## Cubist (17 Mar 2014)

Oh, and of course, .


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2014)

Why do you only post in commuting? Your posts seem to be more fitting to the cafe (or beginners, or general cycling)


----------



## Soup890 (17 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> Why do you only post in commuting? Your posts seem to be more fitting to the cafe (or beginners, or general cycling)


I seem to get more response


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2014)

I think the man has personal issues which makes him act the way he does.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I think the man has personal issues which makes him act the way he does.


Droid or Soup?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2014)

Take your pick..


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Mar 2014)

Does this thread have a point aside from backstabbing someone who has difficulty coping with having been in a frightening collision?


GC


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Mar 2014)

You tube links please . I like to know who we are picking on before I join in


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2014)

Contrary to popular belief.... there's nowt wrong with a grown man crying.


and...


Soup890 said:


> Anyone else think he is annoying?



does Traffic Droid frequent Harpenden, or are you watching all his videos and moaning that he's annoying? 
If it's the latter... there is a simple solution.


----------



## Soup890 (17 Mar 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> Contrary to popular belief.... there's nowt wrong with a grown man crying.
> 
> 
> and...
> ...


When a car passes to close to me I don't mind as long as he don't hit me!


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2014)

The antics of Droid appear to me to be tiresome, rather than annoying.

What surprises me is no one has filled him in.

OK, he's a big guy, but offering on-road driving tuition to others is a risky business.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Mar 2014)

I think his heart is in the right place. I tend not to watch his videos though. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Soup890 (17 Mar 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> The antics of Droid appear to me to be tiresome, rather than annoying.
> 
> What surprises me is no one has filled him in.
> 
> OK, he's a big guy, but offering on-road driving tuition to others is a risky business.



Using violence is wrong. I have been called names but I just ride on.


----------



## Leodis (17 Mar 2014)

TD is great, better than most YT videos on there.


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Mar 2014)

He began to really iritate me when he started to "Red card" people who pulled up less than one metre behind him at traffic lights.


----------



## downfader (17 Mar 2014)

Spoken to him many times. He has his heart in the right place and will actively speak up for our rights. Can anyone on here who has criticised say they've done then same?


----------



## RedRider (17 Mar 2014)

TD is just another person doing things his own way. vive la difference.


----------



## lip03 (17 Mar 2014)

I've met TD a few times, been in one of his vids too, very nice fella his vids might not be to your liking or dare I say it a bit annoying..... I dont like midsummer murders, so I dont watch it  simples


----------



## Moodyman (17 Mar 2014)

Love his accent though. On one of his videos he questioned a motorist: "wahai yoo do dat, ansa may?"


----------



## stowie (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982684, member: 45"][/QUOTE]

Horrible, horrible, horrible. I am not a great fan of TD's method of confrontation, but he highlights the crap we have to put up with from some drivers. He is obviously running multiple cameras and yet drivers still feel immune (although I suspect this bus driver may not be as immune as he might hope). There was another video with a taxi driver doing what some taxi drivers do regularly - overtaking too close, cutting off the cyclist to dive down the bus lane and then stopping yards down the road in traffic. It is incredibly depressing that people who depend on using the road for their livelihood feel that they can endanger other road users with impunity. It is even more depressing to think that, at the moment, they are probably right.

I think TD had a nasty accident a while ago and his method of camera use and confrontation is his response to the incident. Most people, I suspect would have given up cycling. I think we need the TrafficDroids of this world to keep recording the driving standards and one day, something might be done about it.

I hope that b*st*rd bus driver loses his job. I don't wish ill on many people but I don't him anywhere near a vehicle ever again.


----------



## gaz (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982684, member: 45"][/QUOTE]
His pole camera here highlights the fact that his horn is on his front brake and he can't operate both at the same time. I think the best course of action here would have been to brake first!


----------



## stowie (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982789, member: 45"]This bloke, in the other hand, does have some issues....

[/QUOTE]

My word he has been taking a bucket load of angry pills hasn't he? 

To be fair he does seem to shout at everyone and anyone in a fairly indiscriminate way.


----------



## the_mikey (17 Mar 2014)

The world needs people like Traffic Droid, he's not a role model but he is making a stand against bad driving in his own way with some limited success. You don't have to watch his videos if you're irritated by them.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982789, member: 45"]This bloke, in the other hand, does have some issues....

[/QUOTE]

He only fell off because he started waving his arms about over a minor transgression.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Mar 2014)

+1 wot @Hip Priest wrote

Minor indescretion - totally avoidable


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982876, member: 45"]Watch the one when he starts shouting at the woman on a 1-way street and all the kids join in. It's hilarious.[/QUOTE]
I just watched that.....from behind the sofa....through my fingers......


----------



## stowie (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982876, member: 45"]Watch the one when he starts shouting at the woman on a 1-way street and all the kids join in. It's hilarious.[/QUOTE]

I have just seen that one. It is like watching Brian Blessed on Angel Dust.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Mar 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> I just watched that.....from behind the sofa....through my fingers......



[QUOTE 2982876, member: 45"]Watch the one when he starts shouting at the woman on a 1-way street and all the kids join in. It's hilarious.[/QUOTE]

Oh dear God. That is hilarious.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2981294, member: 45"]He's a character.[/QUOTE]

So is Jeremy Clarkson...


----------



## AndyRM (18 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2981675, member: 45"]He's a harmless eccentric. If you don't like his clips don't watch them.[/QUOTE]

Eccentric, fair enough, but harmless? I don't think so. I'd rather not be tarred with the same brush as that utter melt. 

The small amount of good he may do is offset by chasing down cars blaring his ridiculous horns, attempting to direct traffic in front of him, bellowing and making threatening gestures at people who have made a mistake... I could go on, but there are ways to go about interacting with fellow road users and from what I've seen, Traffic Droid's methods range from the worrying to the dangerous.

As for that ridiculous camera on a stick get up he's fashioned, that's just bizarre, surely not a sensible addition to a bike being used on busy London streets?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Mar 2014)

I just wonder if his blood pressure is higher than his heart rate.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982926, member: 45"][/QUOTE]
Maybe he needed to get home for a poo ?


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2984835, member: 30090"]Is this thread not a wee bit out of order? Unless of course you want to invite the man back to defend his actions and give reasons as to do what he does and why he does it.....[/QUOTE]

No, and feel free to invite him, judging by his vids he's more than capable of standing up for himself.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2984858, member: 30090"]Yeah it is, it's in bad taste and could perceived to be a touch hypocritical because as AFAIK this type of thing has been stamped out before, where threads have been set up or gone off piste slagging a former member of CC only for @Shaun to step in - of which he may well do and I hope he does.[/QUOTE]

I understand, its not in keeping with the CC ethos then but as he puts his vids out there as far as I'm concerned its fair game to comment just perhaps not here?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Mar 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> I understand, its not in keeping with the CC ethos then but as he puts his vids out there as far as I'm concerned its fair game to comment just perhaps not here?


 
Then please comment directly on his videos, not on a forum where he is no longer a member. And consider too that not all of us enjoy perfect mental health.

GC


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

The guy has threatened other road users, motorists and cyclists alike for the smallest of infractions and sometimes of his own doing and has even used physical force against cyclists.

Very surprised that the guy has not been seriously assaulted TBH.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Mar 2014)

Threatened?


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Threatened?



A large dude covered in flashing lights and cameras, pointing, yelling and waving you over to the side of the road might not be your idea of threatening, but I can see why others would think differently.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Oh dear God. That is hilarious.


 
Don't know about hilarious, he is one angry person !


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

AndyRM said:


> A large dude covered in flashing lights and cameras, pointing, yelling and waving you over to the side of the road might not be your idea of threatening, but I can see why others would think differently.



Also ranting at others to "watch out" as in "i'm after you" in an aggressive manner as they are cycling away from him.

Did make me chuckle when he was ranting at a Taxi driver for breaking the highway code when in fact HE was the one in the wrong.


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Threatened?


He has threatened plenty of people with losing their job. This is something he has no control over and then he comes across the same person again sitll driving and still driving badly, only this time they know that his threats don't mean anything and they pass closer (note - he isn't the only camera cyclist to do this).
If you get a close pass, shout or ask nicely for more room, then more on save any threats of reporting to their employer or the police until you get home and have reviewed your clip. It is always possible that it shows nothing, or that you are the ass instead.


----------



## Cycling Dan (19 Mar 2014)

AndyRM said:


> A large dude covered in flashing lights and cameras, pointing, yelling and waving you over to the side of the road might not be your idea of threatening, but I can see why others would think differently.


These other people must have four legs and look very much like rabbits.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> These other people must have four legs and look very much like rabbits.



Let me be clearer then - if he rampaged up to me like that, sticking his hand in my face/car window, I'd be able to cope and handle the situation. If he behaved like that towards my wife, she'd feel threatened.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2985389, member: 45"]Let's hope then that your wife doesn't drive in the threatening manner that most of those he red cards do.[/QUOTE]

She doesn't, but that's not really my point which I suspect you know. You've got your opinions on him and I've got mine. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Mar 2014)

Said it before and I'll say it again Trafficdroid is the logical extension of a lack of any sort of enforcement of dangerous driving around cyclists. He obviously has issues after his collision, hell I have issues after my crash whenever nerves when I see a car that might pullout on me.

He often says "you should lose your job", or "your employers will hear about this" it's the adrenaline combined with a lack of justice that a lot of us feel after someone rams a 20 tonne bus past us on a narrow street, the police do nothing so we have to rely on the company potentially not wanting bad publicity, private car owners are pretty much immune.

To be honest the smirking bus driver who did it twice to him was the worst i've seen, I genuinely hope something happens there.

His "OTT" cameras are probably from numerous responses saying the footage was not clear or the wide angle helmet camera making the passing distance seem wider than it was, notice how he gets a picture of the face a lot when he can mostly because he's been told we don't know who was driving at the time so can't do anything.

TL;DR lack of enforcement = Someone like the Trafficdroid.


----------



## Cycling Dan (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2985431, member: 45"]No, I don't get your point because I don't understand why you use your wife as an illustration as she's not an idiot driver.[/QUOTE]
Funny how when ever someone tries to make a point about feeling threatened it always the wife or a women like they are some magical wavering being scared of their own footsteps.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2014)

I love this one... get's out a tape measure... pure brilliance.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Funny how when ever someone tries to make a point about feeling threatened it always the wife or a women like they are some magical being scared of there own footsteps.



Right, fine, I'll use my mate Steve. Despite his imposing height, he's a complete pussy. He's also learning to drive and has made some mistakes. If TD steamed up to him like that he'd feel intimidated, scared and threatened. To cover other bases, I've got a couple of trans-gender friends who would feel the same. My point has nothing to do with gender, rather the sight of an imposing guy bellowing up to you on the side of the road and how it might make you feel, and how others might consider cyclists as a collective.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Mar 2014)

_"I was driving along in a two ton van, chatting on a mobile and veering out of my lane when I nearly smashed into a cyclist who started yelling. 

I felt very intimidated and scared". _


----------



## Genau (19 Mar 2014)

I have just watched "one way street" where he goes straight into shouting at a woman in a stationary car. She was parked where she should haven't been but she was in no way obtructing him, wasn't moving and was clearly visible way in advance. Rather than cycling around her like a normal person would do he launches straight into shouting at here so, yes, I'd say that was pretty threatening. As for stopping, turning around and shouting at children, that's just plain weird and creepy.

I didn't think it at all hilarious, more very disturbing. No-one has the right to behave that way towards other people.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2014)

Genau said:


> I have just watched "one way street" where he goes straight into shouting at a woman in a stationary car. She was parked where she should haven't been but she was in no way obtructing him, wasn't moving and was clearly visible way in advance. Rather than cycling around her like a normal person would do he launches straight into shouting at here so, yes, I'd say that was pretty threatening. As for stopping, turning around and shouting at children, that's just plain weird and creepy.
> 
> I didn't think it at all hilarious, more very disturbing. No-one has the right to behave that way towards other people.



That wasn't him. Just an even angrier dude on a bike.


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

I bumped into traffic droid the other day. Despite knowing him, having met several times and talked a lot. He pretty much blanked me. :O
View: http://youtu.be/eKuB1hLZZuw?t=3m


----------



## Genau (19 Mar 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That wasn't him. Just an even angrier dude on a bike.


 
Ah, I stand corrected. I was having difficulty understanding how people could say he was such a great guy and he's got good reasons to be that way etc. 

TrafficDroid, I take it back. You may or may not be an arse, but "one way street" man most definitely is.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> I bumped into traffic droid the other day. Despite knowing him, having met several times and talked a lot. He pretty much blanked me. :O
> View: http://youtu.be/eKuB1hLZZuw?t=3m




I'd blank you if you tried talking to me whilst you're riding a MTB Gaz


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I'd blank you if you tried talking to me whilst you're riding a MTB Gaz


It was also really muddy, so double blank :P


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> It was also really muddy, so double blank :P




Probs also because you are so friggin lazy with the silly cyclists vids..


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

Good god, is that 'pole' getting longer ? 

Gaz, what you doing letting him catch you, I thought you were quick


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

Surely its illegal to ride down the road with a huge piece of plumbers pipe strapped to the front of your bike


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> Surely its illegal to ride down the road with a huge piece of plumbers pipe strapped to the front of your bike


 
Probably !


----------



## Origamist (19 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> Surely its illegal to ride down the road with a huge piece of plumbers pipe strapped to the front of your bike


 
It's used for cycle-jousting - there is a monthly tourney on Pall Mall. Fancy not knowing that!


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I love this one... get's out a tape measure... pure brilliance.



what have I just watched? The bloke is nuts.


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> It's used for cycle-jousting - there is a monthly tourney on Pall Mall. Fancy not knowing that!


Lmao this would probably Better than attaching a selfie can to it


----------



## AndyRM (19 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> Surely its illegal to ride down the road with a huge piece of plumbers pipe strapped to the front of your bike



It's allowed if you're a "harmless eccentric".


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982789, member: 4"]This bloke, in the other hand, does have some issues....

[/QUOTE]
Rather than blaming I think Id be embarrased If I came off like that.

Back to TD, I dont seek out his videos to watch and I must admit he craics me up. Looking at the video with the bus though, although the first incident is trivial if it sparked that 2nd potentially fatal incident, and I'm pretty sure it did, that driver deserves to be sacked


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2014)

I actually feel sorry for the chap. It's obvious he was deeply effected by the near miss he had and of which was documented on that TV programme. But the thing is, he has taken his self policing to the extreme, believing his own 'Traffic Droid' publicity. OK I laughed at the tape measure and red card video above, but in another video (one of many) he berates a car driver for a minor indiscretion by having his front wheels a foot over the white line. The driver hasn't caused anyone grief or is causing a danger to anyone but still Traffic Droid does all the pointing, red card and hassling thing.

I ride my bike on my commute because I enjoy it. I wish Traffic Droid could enjoy his too. Perhaps he does, I don't know. But with the multitude of mounted bike and body cameras, his red card, his measuring tape and his all round attitude to trying to uphold the law I fear not. And that is a shame.


----------



## simon the viking (19 Mar 2014)

The 'one way street' guy looks like a big fella but one day he is going to meet a bigger fella......... If you get my drift

He certainly gets very angry....when a shake of the head and a muttered what a Numpty would have sufficed.....


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Good god, is that 'pole' getting longer ?
> 
> Gaz, what you doing letting him catch you, I thought you were quick


I was saying hey. but he ignored me


----------



## Cycling Dan (19 Mar 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Right, fine, I'll use my mate Steve. Despite his imposing height, he's a complete pussy. He's also learning to drive and has made some mistakes. If TD steamed up to him like that he'd feel intimidated, scared and threatened. To cover other bases, I've got a couple of trans-gender friends who would feel the same. My point has nothing to do with gender, rather the sight of an imposing guy bellowing up to you on the side of the road and how it might make you feel, and how others might consider cyclists as a collective.


I have a bite. By god it's a wopper.
Mentioning transgenders ,anyone remember that transgender bellend biker from Bradford who is on youtube. Thread about him\her a while back


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> I was saying hey. but he ignored me



Just think he didn't put 2 and 2 together mate, I saw the video, it was like "I should know who this is, but I don't remember so just keep moving"

Was a bit odd though.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> I was saying hey. but he ignored me


Dont worry, he was just too pre-occupied with scalping you ;-)


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

I hope TD doesn't see the dual gopro mount shown on the gadget show or we will be getting it in 3d lol .


----------



## PK99 (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2985431, member: 45"]No, I don't get your point because I don't understand why you use your wife as an illustration as she's not an idiot driver.[/QUOTE]

Droid sometimes rants at people when in fact it is his error or misunderstanding of the highway code.


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Mar 2014)

PK99 said:


> Droid sometimes rants at people when in fact it is his error or misunderstanding of the highway code.


or the Highway Code Road Traffic Act as he calls it
Fancy mounting a camera at the end of a long pole, eh Gaz  

"They call me the Traffic Droid" - No you call yourself Traffic Droid, other people call you something else.


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

PK99 said:


> Droid sometimes rants at people when in fact it is his error or misunderstanding of the highway code.


He blocked me on twitter because I kept correcting him where he was wrong.
I always say that if you wish to judge others you must first be correct your self and of course allow others to pass judgement onto you.


----------



## Cycling Dan (19 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> He blocked me on twitter because I kept correcting him where he was wrong.
> I always say that if you wish to judge others you must first be correct your self and of course allow others to pass judgement onto you.


He doesn't seem like the type of being to be able to comprehend being incorrect. Even less so if others pointing out the fact.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Mar 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Then please comment directly on his videos, not on a forum where he is no longer a member. And consider too that not all of us enjoy perfect mental health.
> 
> GC



No use telling that to me, I haven't said anything about him or his videos.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

It must spoil the fun of cycling. I just switch on the garmin and press go. Too much time turning on cameras.

I accept getting near misses can affect folk, I've had quite a few hits, but you get back on. There is a big difference to folk that started life out in a club and racing, to those that use a bike for transport. It's quite a stark difference in attitudes. Those that have grown up with club cycling and racing are less affected by stupid driving mentally ( programmed in) but those that are just trying to get to work then it's a bit different.

I am from the club background so it's a bit different. Drivers can threaten to run me down but I will give it back, but I will never try a physical interaction. Perfectly capable of it, but it puts you at the wrong. I will defend myself, and it's usually aggressive language if someone try's to run me down. They realise that they can't intimidate me being in a car, and if they got out, they might be on a back foot, but the fact is, I would never hit first. 

I've never had anyone actually brave enough to get out of a car.


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Mar 2014)

His latest one at Westminster Square. He posts at least one from here like this every week, but he stll gets in the left hand lane when he is turning right.
Will he never learn ?


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

His cadence is shockingly low. I ride fixed, and give it beans from lights, but even I over run folk within 50 feet.

Needs more time riding not fighting. Go with the flow. Ride the daft.


----------



## Colin B (19 Mar 2014)

That pole thingy is mental it looks nearly the length of the car that he has the problem with​


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> His latest one at Westminster Square. He posts at least one from here like this every week, but he stll gets in the left hand lane when he is turning right.
> Will he never learn ?




i've just posted similar on his channel. See how long until i'm blocked LOL


----------



## Kookas (19 Mar 2014)

I've been blocked from his channel already!


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> His latest one at Westminster Square. He posts at least one from here like this every week, but he stll gets in the left hand lane when he is turning right.
> Will he never learn ?



It is amusing how he says that others are in the wrong lane, when he him self is in the wrong lane and indicating to change!



fossyant said:


> His cadence is shockingly low. I ride fixed, and give it beans from lights, but even I over run folk within 50 feet.
> 
> Needs more time riding not fighting. Go with the flow. Ride the daft.


I think this goes back to your previous comment about being a club ridder / cyclist vs someone who just does it for transportation.

He bike set up is weird, saddle pointing way too far down and way too high, meaning he carries a lot of weight on his hands and as you say, bad pedalling style. His horn is set up on the front brake, but not in a way that you can use both at the same time. Cameras in the drops of the bars meaning you can't use them and the last time I properly met him (not ignored) his front wheel was barely held on by his quick release leaver which wasn't functioning correctly.


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986350, member: 30090"]Just what exactly is wrong with setting off in the lane 1 of a three lane road and giving a clear signal to move right another 100 yards down the road? The car who he had a barney with has tried to overtake him to go straight on, when looking at the rear facing camera when he was giving a signal there was ample room for the car to touch the brakes and let him go but they tried a left hook. Whilst I would not have reacted that way I can see why he got frustrated.[/QUOTE]
If you are in the correct lane then you wouldn't have to do that, which is essentially what he was saying about the car.


----------



## RedRider (19 Mar 2014)

God, this thread's depressing.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

gaz said:


> It is amusing how he says that others are in the wrong lane, when he him self is in the wrong lane and indicating to change!
> 
> 
> I think this goes back to your previous comment about being a club ridder / cyclist vs someone who just does it for transportation.
> ...



You don't need this on a bike, go with the flow. No need to fight, unless someone thinks they can fight you !


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986350, member: 30090"]Just what exactly is wrong with setting off in the lane 1 of a three lane road and giving a clear signal to move right another 100 yards down the road? The car who he had a barney with has tried to overtake him to go straight on, when looking at the rear facing camera when he was giving a signal there was ample room for the car to touch the brakes and let him go but they tried a left hook. Whilst I would not have reacted that way I can see why he got frustrated.[/QUOTE]

because it's potential suicide trying it especially on that road and he does it all the time. WHY put yourself in the dangerous position in the first place?


----------



## RedRider (19 Mar 2014)

If this was a football team we'd all be Michael Owen.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

London is very different to up North.

There are some junctions where slow cyclists are trying to negotiate, up here as cycling density is low, you would be a nutter to do it, or a full on roadie to get the speeds up. Some of those junctions look a mare for average jo.


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

There are road markings in all 3 lanes and they are a straight ahead arrow hence if you want to turn right WHY try to move across 2 lanes of fast moving traffic when you can safely position yourself in the correct lane?

Again the driver was a twat but if TD positioning was better he would not have been in the position that he was and always is. Look at all his other videos he keeps making the same mistake and comes into conflict with idiot and yes sometimes dangerous drivers.


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> London is very different to up North.
> 
> There are some junctions where slow cyclists are trying to negotiate, up here as cycling density is low, you would be a nutter to do it, or a full on roadie to get the speeds up. Some of those junctions look a mare for average jo.



agreed and if it were an average jo you could understand the poor positioning but he's a regular commuter via that route.


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Mar 2014)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sLwRvb31urD0C_RcRb76Xqg!2e0


----------



## doog (19 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> God, this thread's depressing.



I havent commuted for a few years now and just popped in to see the mayhem on the forum. This droid fella is still at it ..

Any numpty could cycle around and invent a few scenarios but something tells me he's making some money from his youtube channel so the onus is clearly on him to keep up the hits. What a saddo.


----------



## RedRider (19 Mar 2014)

doog said:


> I havent commuted for a few years now and just popped in to see the mayhem on the forum. This droid fella is still at it ..
> 
> Any numpty could cycle around and invent a few scenarios but something tells me he's making some money from his youtube channel so the onus is clearly on him to keep up the hits. What a saddo.


The pack mentality does my head in. Look how very boring we are.


----------



## doog (19 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> The pack mentality does my head in. Look how very boring we are.



Im old school, I would rather let the traffic flow around me than attempt to flow around a load of steel boxes and dictate to a load of uneducated motorists what i required them to do. If I wanted a confrontation I knew where to find it on the commute. You say boring, strangely enough I now walk my dog where I used to part commute on a shared trailway (prior to an 8 mile run along the A31). This isnt a dog walking thread but the uneducated arent the dog walkers, its the boring, speeding wa nkers on the bikes, without bells, head down thinking they own the place.....perhaps that was me.

Tempted to do a dog walking zoid type thing....


----------



## RedRider (20 Mar 2014)

doog said:


> Im old school, I would rather let the traffic flow around me than attempt to flow around a load of steel boxes and dictate to a load of uneducated motorists what i required them to do. If I wanted a confrontation I knew where to find it on the commute. You say boring, strangely enough I now walk my dog where I used to part commute on a shared trailway (prior to an 8 mile run along the A31). This isnt a dog walking thread but the uneducated arent the dog walkers, its the boring, speeding wa nkers on the bikes, without bells, head down thinking they own the place.....perhaps that was me.
> 
> Tempted to do a dog walking zoid type thing....


Maybe we're talking at cross purposes. It's the self-satisfied pointing and laughing i find depressing. Vive la farking difference


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Mar 2014)

My point with TD and Westminster Square is that he gets himself into the same possition every time and never learns that moving over to the middle lane will reduce his problems considerably. The are three lanes at the lights which become 2 going straight and 3 going left. I would presume that they become; left lane straight on, right lane turning right and the centre lane for either. On that basis, the car was in the correct lane and TD wasn't. After all, you could look at it that TD tried to right hook the car.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Too much time turning on cameras.


I don't know how he remembers them all, I have a camera (yeah that's right ) , my little cycle computer thingy, phone for Strava and lights. It's a regular occurance for me to have to stop 100 yds down the road because I've forgotten to turn something on, poor old TD must have to start turning things on half an hour before he needs to leave, recharging everything must be a nightmare too, maybe that's why he seems a little angry the poor fella can't even have a cup of tea because all his sockets have got a Go-Pro stuck in them


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2014)

Anyone got a link to the vid where he ignores Gaz please


----------



## Mugshot (20 Mar 2014)

Post #75


----------



## Rouge79 (20 Mar 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Anyone got a link to the vid where he ignores Gaz please




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKuB1hLZZuw
about 3.23 in


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2014)

Thankyou


----------



## simon the viking (20 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> His latest one at Westminster Square. He posts at least one from here like this every week, but he stll gets in the left hand lane when he is turning right.
> Will he never learn ?



I have no real issue with T.D each to their own etc.... BUT camera wise...... That one out on a pole is positively dangerous its bouncing all over the place and nearly hitting cars that are doing perfectly legitimate overtakes.......


----------



## Rouge79 (20 Mar 2014)

simon the viking said:


> I have no real issue with T.D each to their own etc.... BUT camera wise...... That one out on a pole is positively dangerous its bouncing all over the place and nearly hitting cars that are doing perfectly legitimate overtakes.......



how he's not been tugged by the Police for that pole i'll never know


----------



## simon the viking (20 Mar 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> how he's not been tugged by the Police for that pole i'll never know


Exactly what I was thinking..... Bizarre arrangement


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Mar 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> how he's not been tugged by the Police for that pole i'll never know


 Probably no specific law banning it. He has lights and a helmet so the police are happy.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2014)

The police don't have time to look at every pole in London ....... Boom tish !
Bad taste joke , i'll get me coat


----------



## gaz (20 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986376, member: 30090"]How can you be in the 'incorrect lane' when there are no markings at the traffic lights? Look again at the rear facing camera. His signal to move right was given with plenty of time for the car to take their foot off the gas, he moves across and the car moves over behind him. Instead they try for an overtake which results in a left hook.

If you are trying to blame him for being in the wrong lane when there are no markings at the set of lights - then you are wrong.

If you are trying to blame him for signalling to move across because he is in the wrong lane - then you are wrong.

If you are trying to divert from what was a piece of crap driving - then you are even more wrong.[/QUOTE]
That's ok. As I didn't try to suggesting any of those.


----------



## gaz (20 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986381, member: 30090"]WHAT???

How is he in a dangerous position? He is signalling to move right, he shoulder checks, makes his signal, but can't because some muppet has tried to overtake and move left at the same time in a car.

Are you seriously suggesting he is at fault for some way in what he did - all be it, what thousands of cyclists do every and that is shoulder check, signal, move.[/QUOTE]
The point here is that you should look at your own riding and see what you can do differently, perhaps you are doing something badly. TD has come across this same problem many times at this junction. He could easily avoid these issues if he used the correct lane from the start. Then he wouldn't need to change lanes.


----------



## jay clock (20 Mar 2014)

I just watched the one where he whipped out the tape measure. The car seemed to be doing no harm, and all he has done is to alienate a driver. He appears to have mental health issues in my view


----------



## gaz (20 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986701, member: 30090"]Or maybe motorists should give him room and allow him to move rather than overtake him.[/QUOTE]
No doubt the driving was poor. But he could completely avoid all of the issues he has had here by starting in a different lane. To me, and to many others, that makes sense.


----------



## Rouge79 (20 Mar 2014)

A phrase that always spring to mind

Whats more important, Being right or staying alive?

I'll take the later myself

Flesh & bones versus 2 tonnes of metal will always come off worse.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986806, member: 1314"] I've seen those horses jump the reds before!

][/QUOTE]
Wow. It should be entered into the Horse of the Year show if it can jump over red lights. that's got to be at least 9 foot high.


----------



## downfader (20 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2982926, member: 45"][/QUOTE]

I also talk to Wolf quite a lot on twitter. He, too, has his heart in the right place and has campaigned down Essex way for better infra and better policing. He also regularly challenges the misconceptions of motorists in his local paper... also the guy that attempted to point out Essex Constabulary stopping legal riders and lecturing them about others misbehaviour doesnt do much for Police support from the public.


----------



## downfader (20 Mar 2014)

Rouge79 said:


> A phrase that always spring to mind
> 
> Whats more important, Being right or staying alive?
> 
> ...



You could say that without some people being right the Second World War would never have been won... how far do we push the "staying alive" canard before we start to get proper change and consideration? Or indeed it could be pushed to another extreme "to stay alive dont ride" - a philosophy many already subscribe to


----------



## wiggydiggy (20 Mar 2014)

There's been other wars since WW2 y'know, why's it always WW2 this and WW2 that, sheesh


----------



## downfader (20 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2987661, member: 45"]Could you suggest that he tries it with possibly a smidgeon less anger?[/QUOTE]

I think his anger came from the crash he had. IIRC he was technically disabled for a long time.. though I may have misunderstood his circumstances.


----------



## downfader (20 Mar 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> There's been other wars since WW2 y'know, why's it always WW2 this and WW2 that, sheesh


Its an analogy. Dont be so soft.


----------



## L14M (20 Mar 2014)

just been flicking through his vids..

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWhqJ-q-eKg&list=TLt2CTU3n_ty6o-phwyBDEywngj4oAUOlS

What is he thinking?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> just been flicking through his vids..
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWhqJ-q-eKg&list=TLt2CTU3n_ty6o-phwyBDEywngj4oAUOlS
> 
> What is he thinking?





You obviously haven't bothered to read the whole thread.

See post # 70

I claim 1 TMN...


----------



## Colin B (20 Mar 2014)

What's the vote on this guy then does he do good for cyclists or does he put drivers backs up even more than they already are .


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Mar 2014)

downfader said:


> I think his anger came from the crash he had. IIRC he was technically disabled for a long time.. though I may have misunderstood his circumstances.


I knew he had difficulty walking, but never knew why. Was it a cycling accident ?


----------



## L14M (20 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You obviously haven't bothered to read the whole thread.
> 
> See post # 70
> 
> I claim 1 TMN...


Sorry Ian,
Have a cookie 

Honestly though, his heart is in the right place, just a shame its done through a cringe.

If i see him on my travels i'll give him a hello!

Liam


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> What's the vote on this guy then does he do good for cyclists or does he put drivers backs up even more than they already are .


Bad !


----------



## downfader (20 Mar 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> I knew he had difficulty walking, but never knew why. Was it a cycling accident ?


TBH I cant remember... I might even have it wrong that it was due to a crash. I remember him saying he's had the leg operated on.


----------



## wiggydiggy (20 Mar 2014)

downfader said:


> Its an analogy. Dont be so soft.



Haha I wasn't lol

In slightly bad taste I was sarcastically complaining WW2 is the only war that usually gets mentioned, bad joke made worse by having to explain it


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Mar 2014)

downfader said:


> I also talk to Wolf quite a lot on twitter. He, too, has his heart in the right place and has campaigned down Essex way for better infra and better policing. He also regularly challenges the misconceptions of motorists in his local paper... also the guy that attempted to point out Essex Constabulary stopping legal riders and lecturing them about others misbehaviour doesnt do much for Police support from the public.



I don't see that he has his heart in the right place. I see someone who creates or exaggerates problems, and behaves aggressively. There are two clips I saw where he quite deliberately puts himself in danger in order to force contact with a car's wing mirror.


----------



## downfader (21 Mar 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Haha I wasn't lol
> 
> In slightly bad taste I was sarcastically complaining WW2 is the only war that usually gets mentioned, bad joke made worse by having to explain it



TBH I didnt know it was sarcasm but did wonder  



Hip Priest said:


> I don't see that he has his heart in the right place. I see someone who creates or exaggerates problems, and behaves aggressively. There are two clips I saw where he quite deliberately puts himself in danger in order to force contact with a car's wing mirror.



I've not watched his whole range of videos. I can only go by the conversations I've had with him. He seems genuine.


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Mar 2014)

downfader said:


> I've not watched his whole range of videos. I can only go by the conversations I've had with him. He seems genuine.



Maybe he's one of those people who are normally sound, but turn into monsters behind the wheel (or in the saddle, in his case).


----------



## mr_cellophane (9 Apr 2014)

He has removed all his videos. Again


----------



## L14M (10 Apr 2014)

Or euston?


----------



## mr_cellophane (10 Apr 2014)

You're obviously not a follower of him. He used to live Flitwick way and caught the train to St P with bike in the rush hour (not allowed that on my line). He move a few months ago and now lives somewhere west of Chelsea. Hence no videos of him being cut up around Gt Portland Street and loads of him around Whitehall and Millbank. Although, as I said yesterday, no videos full stop. May be he read this thread.


----------



## Soup890 (10 Apr 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> You're obviously not a follower of him. He used to live Flitwick way and caught the train to St P with bike in the rush hour (not allowed that on my line). He move a few months ago and now lives somewhere west of Chelsea. Hence no videos of him being cut up around Gt Portland Street and loads of him around Whitehall and Millbank. Although, as I said yesterday, no videos full stop. May be he read this thread.


Your spot on. He did move to London. I follow him on twitter, and I asked him where he lives back then it was somewhere around Bedfordshire, Luton, leagrave I can't remember. But he answered every question I asked.


----------



## Rouge79 (10 Apr 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> You're obviously not a follower of him. He used to live Flitwick way and caught the train to St P with bike in the rush hour (not allowed that on my line). He move a few months ago and now lives somewhere west of Chelsea. Hence no videos of him being cut up around Gt Portland Street and loads of him around Whitehall and Millbank. Although, as I said yesterday, no videos full stop. May be he read this thread.


Nor is it allowed on the line he used


----------



## sabian92 (10 Apr 2014)

Droid blocked me after I called him out on being abusive to people.

Fair enough, I didn't like him much anyway.


----------



## Leodis (10 Apr 2014)

The man has issues, which cyclist who dresses out of choice in lycra doesnt?


----------



## downfader (10 Apr 2014)

Leodis said:


> The man has issues, which cyclist who dresses out of choice in lycra doesnt?



Oi I wear lycra.. wanna fight?

Hahaha!


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2014)

Leodis said:


> The man has issues, which cyclist who dresses out of choice in lycra doesnt?


He doesn't wear lycra. We hears waterproof cycling trousers and jacket all year round.


----------



## Colin B (10 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> He doesn't wear lycra. We hears waterproof cycling trousers and jacket all year round.


Damn I bet he gets Betty swollocks in the summer


----------



## downfader (10 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> He doesn't wear lycra. We hears waterproof cycling trousers and jacket all year round.


Ouch! 

All year???!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> He doesn't wear lycra. We hears waterproof cycling trousers and jacket all year round.



A mate does that....I can never understand it. So much faff, sweating and rustling for the sake of getting one over on me ONCE when I turned up at the pub post-work dripping and leaving puddles behind me - and then that was only until I ducked into the toilets, dried myself off a bit and put my work clothes back on


----------



## Leodis (11 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> He doesn't wear lycra. We hears waterproof cycling trousers and jacket all year round.



lol I have only seen the videos of him shooting not of him... York now has its down cycle police nut case.


----------



## Soup890 (11 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> He doesn't wear lycra. We hears waterproof cycling trousers and jacket all year round.


Stop it your killing me


----------



## gaz (11 Apr 2014)

Leodis said:


> lol I have only seen the videos of him shooting not of him... York now has its down cycle police nut case.


There were rumors it was you.


----------



## Leodis (11 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> There were rumors it was you.



Life is too short for this worry hence why I refuse to wear a cam.


----------



## Rouge79 (11 Apr 2014)

Yes and no

I don't carry one but keep mulling it over. Could come in handy if involved in a SMIDSY and am
Injured or worse the bike is totalled




Leodis said:


> Life is too short for this worry hence why I refuse to wear a cam.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (11 Apr 2014)

Life is too short to be like TrafficDroid hence why I refuse to wear 26 cameras, 50 lights and a ruler on a stick.


----------



## Rouge79 (11 Apr 2014)

All those battery chargers LOL


----------



## gaz (11 Apr 2014)

ABikeCam said:


> Life is too short to be like TrafficDroid hence why I refuse to wear 26 cameras, 50 lights and a ruler on a stick.


but the red/ yellow card is ok.


----------



## PK99 (11 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> but the red/ yellow card is ok.



Not when he waves them when moving and pays more attention to waving it that he does to traffic around him!


----------



## burndust (11 Apr 2014)

He's an attention seeker imo...his rig is just way over the top...i actually think cyclegaz comes over better in his vids than droid...despite it being the other way round on the bbc doc


----------



## Rouge79 (11 Apr 2014)

95% of the time Gaz IMO is in the right and usually goes about it the right way.

Droid is wrong more times than he's right and way too many time comes across as an peanut


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Apr 2014)

Gaz is a cyclist who uses a camera. Droid is a cameraman who uses a bicycle.


----------



## Leodis (12 Apr 2014)

The guy has issues, have you seen that interlude video he has posted? Jesus, talk about egotistical nutcases.


----------



## mr_cellophane (12 Apr 2014)

Leodis said:


> The guy has issues, have you seen that interlude video he has posted? Jesus, talk about egotistical nutcases.


Don't know what you mean. 
He does seem to see some interesting people though (skip to 1:56)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Apr 2014)

Leodis said:


> The guy has issues, have you seen that interlude video he has posted? Jesus, talk about egotistical nutcases.



The man is struggling to cope after a traumatic event, not a 'nutcase'. Give him a break.

GC


----------



## Colin B (12 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The man is struggling to cope after a traumatic event, not a 'nutcase'. Give him a break.
> 
> GC


In fairness someone viewing his YouTube for the first time wouldn't be aware of his back story , all they'd see is a nutjob dressed in black leather with more cameras than an episode of T.O.W.I.E . 
I watch the bloke loads but more because he makes me laugh and IMHO the way he goes about getting his point across is way OTT and I think he honestly feels he's some sort of celeb when he's at most a legend in his own living room . Long may he continue , but there's ppl doing the same thing and getting their point across in better ways


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> *In fairness someone viewing his YouTube for the first time wouldn't be aware of his back story , all they'd see is a nutjob* dressed in black leather with more cameras than an episode of T.O.W.I.E .
> I watch the bloke loads but more because he makes me laugh and IMHO the way he goes about getting his point across is way OTT and I think he honestly feels he's some sort of celeb when he's at most a legend in his own living room . Long may he continue , but there's ppl doing the same thing and getting their point across in better ways



Probably best to bear this in mind whenever one is tempted to dismiss someone as a 'nutjob'.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2014)

To be honest I think his backstory is an irrelevance. Sh!t happens to people on the roads sometimes, regardless of their method of transport.

He's chosen to use whatever happened to him as an excuse for his dreadful behaviour. As a fellow cyclist I find his antics embarrassing and negative.


----------



## Colin B (12 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> To be honest I think his backstory is an irrelevance. Sh!t happens to people on the roads sometimes, regardless of their method of transport.
> 
> He's chosen to use whatever happened to him as an excuse for his dreadful behaviour. As a fellow cyclist I find his antics embarrassing and negative.


OK I better bench the idea of dressing in red and gold and calling myself Iron Manc then


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> To be honest I think his backstory is an irrelevance. Sh!t happens to people on the roads sometimes, regardless of their method of transport.
> 
> He's chosen to use whatever happened to him as an excuse for his dreadful behaviour. As a fellow cyclist I find his antics embarrassing and negative.



Sometimes people have trouble coping with things that happen to them. His behaviour isn't 'dreadful' - it's just a bit odd.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> Sometimes people have trouble coping with things that happen to them. His behaviour isn't 'dreadful' - it's just a bit odd.



That's a fair point; having been there and got the t-shirt, I should try to be a bit more sympathetic.

That said, I think we have different interpretations of what he does.

Personally I think he is deliberately antagonistic and creates conflict where there really doesn't need to be any. My unrealistic view of the roads is that motorists and cyclists can share it as equals. So for me, Traffic Droid is as much of a clown as the driver who passes a cyclist too closely or hooks them.

I understand that he's trying to raise awareness of road safety/cycling issues, but I feel he goes about it in entirely the wrong way.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3024874, member: 30090"]I'll remember the above next time you have an off and I'd hardly call his behaviour dreadful. None so more then the playground antics shown by some people on this thread and TBH it leaves a bad taste in the mouth that the thread is still open.

Come to think of it - exactly what is the purpose of this thread?[/QUOTE]

I've had several, thanks. I'll be sure to let you know the next time I have one.

If you dislike this thread so much, why do you bother coming back to it? I post my opinions on Droid because I think he's a negative representative for cyclists. From what I've seen, you are keen to defend him for no particular reason.


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Apr 2014)

Droid chooses to upload, share and publicise his videos, and therefore he should be prepared for any praise or criticism (within reason) which comes his way.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> In fairness someone viewing his YouTube for the first time wouldn't be aware of his back story...



But anyone reading this thread should be aware, given that I, and others, alluded to his background on the day this spiteful thread was opened.

GC


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (12 Apr 2014)

The only downside to uploading video footage to youtube, is the typical driver comments, or keyboard warriors.

I used to record on a daily basis, and the one time I actually truly needed it, the camera didn't turn on, either the battery was dead or the card was full. Either way the bike was written off and I had minor injuries.
Luckily the driver in front of me had witnessed what had happened and followed the moron home to get his registration number and came back to me.
Now I don't know what to do. Either go back to filming, or just be grateful I walked away and it's all dealt with, and not think about the camera.

Whenever past instances occurred, I'd learn from it, such as riding primary (thank you CycleGaz), and other simple things like stopping listening to music.


----------



## Colin B (12 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> But anyone reading this thread should be aware, given that I, and others, alluded to his background on the day this spiteful thread was opened.
> 
> GC


I don't think I've said anything spiteful about the bloke I've pointed out what ppl may think on first viewing his YouTube I've mentioned his over use of video recording devices I've seen a lot worse said on here about drivers .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> I don't think I've said anything spiteful about the bloke I've pointed out what ppl may think on first viewing his YouTube I've mentioned his over use of video recording devices I've seen a lot worse said on here about drivers .



The thread is spiteful in its origin, not your comment.

GC


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> But anyone reading this thread should be aware, given that I, and others, alluded to his background on the day this spiteful thread was opened.
> 
> GC



If you like Traffic Droid so much, why don't you just marry him?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> If you like Traffic Droid so much, why don't you just marry him?


GC seems to be defending a set of values, not an individual.


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> GC seems to be defending a set of values, not an individual.



I know, I was just making a satirical comment about the direction in which the thread is heading.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I know, I was just making a satirical comment about the direction in which the thread is heading.


I'll admit that that went over my head.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3024936, member: 30090"]I've made my reasons quite clear as to why I don't like this thread, and the whole ''if you dislike the thread so much, why do you bother coming back.'' is a rather low level of thinking and reasoning of what is right and what is wrong.

The OP started by someone who is already known for trolling and serves a purpose which is no more then to have a pop at a another cyclist and a former of CC. I see no hard evidence of any assertions made by people in this thread - none. And the only times I have defended him as you put it, was when people were saying that he was in the wrong lane puling away from a set of traffic lights when he as not. Which goes to show somewhat the level of mentality of some of the people that have posted to this thread.

IMO this thread is a stain on these boards and it brings into the question the integrity of such a forum that promotes a ''Fun and friendly place for cycling'' and the first reply from a mod which pretty much set the tone for the rest of the thread.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that this thread is wrong and has no place here, and being a member of this site I'm by no means going to pretend that it does not exist.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the criticism of my mental abilities. Seems a bit at odds with your position.

The videos that Traffic Droid has uploaded contain plenty of evidence of his poor road etiquette, threatening behaviour and bad attitude. As I said, a frightening incident justifies none of what he does on a bicycle.

Have you reported the thread?


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> As I said, a frightening incident justifies none of what he does on a bicycle.



Well said.

My boss got knocked over by a cyclist whilst walking on the pavement, and suffered facial injuries and concussion. It was very upsetting for her. So, does she now have the right to behave aggressively towards cyclists?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> Well said.
> 
> My boss got knocked over by a cyclist whilst walking on the pavement, and suffered facial injuries and concussion. It was very upsetting for her. So, does she now have the right to behave aggressively towards cyclists?



Only if she covers herself with cameras and flashing lights. Oh, and a Selfie Cam on a barge pole...


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3025716, member: 30090"]You're missing the point. The Op was a direct attack on an individual - this is what I have an issue with. His vids are neither here or there in this respect.

If you care to share a link regarding what videos you think are poor I'll be happy to look over them.[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure I agree that asking if the forum considers Traffic Droid 'annoying' constitutes a direct attack, but if you consider it such then fair enough.

Apparently he has taken his videos down so I can't provide any links, which is a shame because I could have given many examples to support my thoughts on his cycling.

Have you reported the thread?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3025734, member: 30090"]It's implied in his question that he thinks he is annoying-which is a direct attack. And what follows are snide remarks which serve no purpose at all.

And I tagged Shaun early on in the thread and I'm dissapointed that this thread has not been closed[/QUOTE]

There are some snide remarks which is unfortunate, but there is also plenty of valid criticism and concern.

So you've not reported it? Perhaps if you did it would be considered for closure.


----------



## MichaelO (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3025734, member: 30090"]It's implied in his question that he thinks he is annoying-which is a direct attack. [/QUOTE]How is feeling annoyed by someone an attack on them?!


----------



## Colin B (13 Apr 2014)

Sorry I disagree finding someone annoying is not a direct attack IMO . I find d many ppl annoying and I tell them as such , its not an attack its an opinion and I'd soon er them know than not know .
Traffic droid may supply good video footage of legitimate problems , but again I will say there's better ways to go about it . Selfie can has been mentioned and I see no point to this other than to be annoying and dangerous also it has been mentioned on here before that he gets it wrong too correct me if I'm wrong but did t he ban a few after they pointed out a lane issue .


----------



## mr_cellophane (13 Apr 2014)

I think that's why he blocked me. I became unblocked when YT did some updates though.
I have been critical of his lane positioning on several of his videos, mainly the ones at Westminster Square and one where he went down the inside of a tipper/skip lorry sounding the Droid horns and barged through across a ped crossing when he couldn't have seen if there was someone in front of the lorry. He posted that as an example of bad driving by the lorry driver, which IMHO was poor, but not dangerous. He has never acknowledged my criticism which I think shows that he posts for praise and not to have people point out how he could avoid these situations in the future.
He also calls out drivers for crossing the "Advanced stop line" when there isn't one, just an ordinary single line.
His latest complaint against drivers is to wave his measuring stick at four wheeled vehicle that stops "too close" behind him at traffic lights.


----------



## PK99 (13 Apr 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> I
> His latest complaint against drivers is to wave his measuring stick *at four wheeled vehicle that stops "too close" behind him at traffic lights*.



... and a guy on a scooter!


----------



## gaz (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3024936, member: 30090"]And the only times I have defended him as you put it, was when people were saying that he was in the wrong lane puling away from a set of traffic lights when he as not. [/QUOTE]
If you need to change lanes just after setting off from some traffic lights, are you not in the incorrect lane?
Let us ask our selves another question, if the TD saw a motorist who changed lanes as soon as they set off from some traffic lights, would he think they were in the wrong lane before hand?


----------



## Rouge79 (13 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> If you need to change lanes just after setting off from some traffic lights, are you not in the incorrect lane?
> Let us ask our selves another question, if the TD saw a motorist who changed lanes as soon as they set off from some traffic lights, would he think they were in the wrong lane before hand?


I pulled him on his lane choice on YT. Surprise, surprise he is adamant he is in the correct lane


----------



## gaz (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3026461, member: 30090"]Nope.[/QUOTE]
Care to explain why you disagree that changing lanes shortly after a set of traffic lights that you were stationary at means you were in the incorrect lane?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3026463, member: 30090"]It's the tone in which the OP was set out.[/QUOTE]

The 'tone'? 

I'm not sure it's possible to set a mood in 6 words (8 if you include the title). If it is, we should be hailing Mr. Soup as the next Chaucer.


----------



## gaz (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3026487, member: 30090"]Nope.[/QUOTE]
Thanks.


----------



## gaz (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3027021, member: 30090"]I'm not going to explain myself again whilst the answer is already in this thread - go figure.[/QUOTE]
I've just double checked your posts. Couldn't see anything which would have sufficiently answered my question, your previous comments were a bit open where as my question is a bit more restricted. Apologies for inconveniencing you.


----------



## PK99 (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3027688, member: 45"]Apparently his dad has died.[/QUOTE]

not quite, 13th april is the anniversary of his dads death in 2003


----------



## Leodis (15 Apr 2014)

Very sad, guess thats camera # 27 placed on the bike then.


----------



## Leodis (15 Apr 2014)

> Cycling’s answer to the Dark Knight shows off more than a utility belt



then..







Come on, what normal person needs to go to these lengths to stay says and wtf is that bell doing?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2014)

Leodis said:


> then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not forgetting the 2 helmet lights he has also...


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3028891, member: 1314"]... and the reporter's hi viz jacket and gloves.

View attachment 42400


View attachment 42399
[/QUOTE]

This is a direct attack on my eyeballs. Reported.


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Apr 2014)

Why do people wear high viz jackets and the put a dark rucksack on ?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Why do people wear high viz jackets and the put a dark rucksack on ?



To be fair, the jacket he wears does have reflective's on the arms and front.


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Apr 2014)

I meant the reporter. Not that I ever wear high viz during the day.


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2014)

I see he has now added 'shoulder cam'


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> I see he has now added 'shoulder cam'



Does that take him up to £1,500 of cameras dangling off his bike (assuming they are all Go Pro 3s)?

Gadz! I can think of more useful ways to squander the cost of a nice bicycle.


----------



## Rouge79 (15 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> I see he has now added 'shoulder cam'



the chip must be on his other shoulder


----------



## gaz (15 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Does that take him up to £1,500 of cameras dangling off his bike (assuming they are all Go Pro 3s)?
> 
> Gadz! I can think of more useful ways to squander the cost of a nice bicycle.


He only has 1 go pro 3. The others are 2's. Not that it makes much difference.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (15 Apr 2014)

How does he find the time to sift through all three camera's and edit footage?
I can't find time for the one camera I currently have, let alone three!


----------



## CharlesF (15 Apr 2014)

Judging by the number of pages in this thread, the Droid is getting all the attention he is seeking.


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3029825, member: 30090"]....and is more then likely a better cyclist then some of the people involved in this - rather poor excuse - for a thread.[/QUOTE]

Nope.


----------



## Soup890 (16 Apr 2014)

I'm surprised by the number of replies to this post. So many mixed reviews about him.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3029825, member: 30090"]....and is more then likely a better cyclist then some of the people involved in this - rather poor excuse - for a thread.[/QUOTE]

I consider this a direct attack on my cycling abilities.

Reported.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> I'm surprised by the number of replies to this post.


 
No you're not.


GC


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3030037, member: 30090"]You think that I was implying you then Andy? Interesting...[/QUOTE]

So you're not above the old "snide remark" then? 

Have you reported the thread yet?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Apr 2014)

He tagged @Shaun early on, making his views on the thread clear. The lack of response, and the fact that a "staff member" was first to wade in with the nutcase epithet, is indicative of a lack of understanding around mental health problems.

It's obvious that it isn't treated seriously on here, and that's quite disappointing.


GC


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> He tagged @Shaun early on, making his views on the thread clear. The lack of response, and the fact that a "staff member" was first to wade in with the nutcase epithet, is indicative of a lack of understanding around mental health problems.
> 
> It's obvious that it isn't treated seriously on here, and that's quite disappointing.
> 
> ...



That's not reporting the thread though, is it? If he was genuine in his desire for the thread to be closed I'm sure that reporting it, with a clear outline of his complaints and concerns, would have resulted in the thread being locked or removed. That it's gone on this long suggests he's done nowt.

Have you reported fossy's initial response?

FWIW, I don't think there is a lack of understanding or empathy surrounding Droid's mental health issues (which he may or may not have, I don't know). Perhaps some of the language is a little unfortunate, but I don't think that's a genuine indication of the level of understanding that users of the forum have surrounding mental health.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> He tagged @Shaun early on, making his views on the thread clear. The lack of response, and the fact that a "staff member" was first to wade in with the nutcase epithet, is indicative of a lack of understanding around mental health problems.
> 
> It's obvious that it isn't treated seriously on here, and that's quite disappointing.
> 
> ...



I'm quite impressed that you are able to make a diagnosis of a mental disorder remotely, simply by viewing a few short YouTube clips. The NHS is in need of people like you.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> It's not about diagnosing someone, it's about use of language. Do try and keep up.





glasgowcyclist said:


> Then please comment directly on his videos, not on a forum where he is no longer a member. And consider too that not all of us enjoy perfect mental health.
> 
> GC



Back in your box newt.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> Don't be so rude. That doesn't support your assertion at all.



Don't be so rude? I suggest you address your own considerable hauteur before lecturing others on manners.

GlasgowCyclist has clearly implied, on more than one occasion, that he considers Droid to be mentally ill.


----------



## Herzog (16 Apr 2014)

What's the distinction between having "mental health issues and being let loose on a bike" and "being a bit of an irritant with a misguided approach to safe driving/cycling"...? I'm not supporting either argument, but am interested to hear the views of those who are defending him on the grounds of him having possible mental issues (which is impossible to diagnose on the basis of an internet profile alone).

Can people be not be idiots anymore without having some kind of diagnosable (and therefore treatable - $$$) condition?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3029825, member: 30090"]....and is more then likely a better cyclist then some of the people involved in this - rather poor excuse - for a thread.[/QUOTE]

How's this not a 'snide remark' then?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That's not reporting the thread though, is it? If he was genuine in his desire for the thread to be closed I'm sure that reporting it, with a clear outline of his complaints and concerns, would have resulted in the thread being locked or removed.


 
I can't speak for User30090 or what he wants the Mods to do. I certainly wouldn't want the thread closed, what purpose would that serve? If we're hoping (as I do) to achieve a better understanding of mental health and remove the widespread stigma and misconceptions surrounding it, we need to be able to directly challenge some of the attitudes displayed in this thread.

GC


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I can't speak for User30090 or what he wants the Mods to do. I certainly wouldn't want the thread closed, what purpose would that serve? If we're hoping (as I do) to achieve a better understanding of mental health and remove the widespread stigma and misconceptions surrounding it, we need to be able to directly challenge some of the attitudes displayed in this thread.
> 
> GC



Generally, I agree with you. However, I'm not sure that this is the right thread on the forum to be discussing a serious issue.

[QUOTE 3030331, member: 30090"]Because he may well be a better cyclist then some of the people on this thread. I know I can learn a lot from his vids.[/QUOTE]

What's your take on the one where he ends up facing the wrong way into traffic that's about to head off?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3030331, member: 30090"]Because he may well be a better cyclist then some of the people on this thread.* I know I can learn a lot from his vids.*[/QUOTE]


Oh do shut up, now you are trolling.


----------



## Soup890 (16 Apr 2014)

The reason why I find him annoying is when he screams and shouts at people. And when he chases them down. 

Some people may find it entertaining. But each to there own.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> The reason why I find him annoying is when he screams and shouts at people. And when he chases them down...


 
Have you no control over the videos that appear on your screen?


GC


----------



## Soup890 (16 Apr 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Have you no control over the videos that appear on your screen?
> 
> 
> GC


Yeah I do. But I just flick through them once in a while. But I just to see other people views on him.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

http://bit.ly/1nqlikU

It's called 'Yala'.


----------



## hennbell (16 Apr 2014)

14 pages on a ex member. He really has had quite an effect on this community.
When does this become cyber bullying or have we passed that point already?


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Apr 2014)

I think certain people on here need to remind themselves that we're talking about a successful professional man. He knowingly promotes himself as Traffic Droid, and works hard to increase his media presence. Some viewers enioy his videos, others criticise them. 

It's no more bullying than a journalist criticising a record they don't like.


----------



## Soup890 (16 Apr 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I think certain people on here need to remind themselves that we're talking about a successful professional man. He knowingly promotes himself as Traffic Droid, and works hard to increase his media presence. Some viewers enioy his videos, others criticise them.
> 
> It's no more bullying than a journalist criticising a record they don't like.


That's true once your in the public eye your open to criticism


----------



## gaz (16 Apr 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I think certain people on here need to remind themselves that we're talking about a successful professional man. He knowingly promotes himself as Traffic Droid, and works hard to increase his media presence. Some viewers enioy his videos, others criticise them.
> 
> It's no more bullying than a journalist criticising a record they don't like.


Haters gunna hate.

I get some hate on LFGSS and some mtb forums, such is life.


----------



## Soup890 (16 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> Haters gunna hate.
> 
> I get some hate on LFGSS and some mtb forums, such is life.


Some people are born to hate


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2014)

The thread hasn't been locked because nothing has been reported. If something is inappropriate, report it. Mods don't have time to read everything that is posted on CC, so reporting will make us aware.

As to the thread, there _is_ scope for a discussion about whether TDs approach to educating people about poor driving/safer cycling is helpful, neutral, or harmful? (or possibly a bit of all three!)

And whilst he is an ex member of this forum, he also courts publicity to raise awareness so threads about him and his activities are going to appear in forums, blogs, and social media; and CC is no exception. He should expect it, and indeed it may be part of the reason he does it.

The discussion should be respectful though, so instead of trying to moderate each other simply report what you feel is inappropraite and let the moderator team deal with it. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3031880, member: 30090"]Did you preach about lane discipline by any chance?[/QUOTE]
Bit rich coming from you. But no, I don't comment on either forms, I'm just aware there are posts there about me.


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Apr 2014)

Got any links so we can agree with them


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032398, member: 30090"]Rich? OK then, tell me oh wise one how someone would be in the wrong lane at a red light when there is nothing to tell them on the contrary, i.e. lane markings and road signs.[/QUOTE]

Mate, He did it every day..


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032398, member: 30090"]Rich? OK then, tell me oh wise one how someone would be in the wrong lane at a red light when there is nothing to tell them on the contrary, i.e. lane markings and road signs.[/QUOTE]
Experience and common sense.


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032398, member: 30090"]Rich? OK then, tell me oh wise one how someone would be in the wrong lane at a red light when there is nothing to tell them on the contrary, i.e. lane markings and road signs.[/QUOTE]
As I have said several times. It happens to him regularly at this junction. You watch the other road users at that junction, all of the ones in the lane he uses goes straight on towards the thames. However, he changes lanes shortly after, causing regular conflict with other road users.

The point is, if you use the road regularly, and shoot is happening regularly, it's a good idea to look at how others are using the road and try to fit into the system to avoid any issues. He doesn't want to do that though.

In the video linked previously, it didn't help that the driver behind him was also in the incorrect lane and had to change lanes, essentially crossing over each others paths.

Do we need to have signs and directions in lanes to say which to use for what exit or direction? Surely there is a bit of common sense that if you are going rightish, you don't use the left most lane.

You are the only person that disagrees that if you need to change lanes shortly after you have set off from some traffic lights to take a different exit/direction, then you are in the incorrect lane in the first place.

This isn't about right or wrong, this is about looking at your own riding and improving it and learning about how others use the road. Many of us that run cameras do that and we get feedback from others that use the same junctions and they tell us how they tackle them. We aren't all perfect and we can learn from others. However some people do not want to. And that is the point.


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032412, member: 30090"]I'm not your mate, and refuse to be addressed as such by someone who feels the need to substitute a '4' for the letter 'A' - you were given that name and 'Liam' is a good name.

Back to the subject in hand, unless you have something to add or can answer Ga2's question on his behalf then please do.[/QUOTE]
Your right, "Liam" is a good name, so good its already a taken username. At least I didn't make a stupid username up like Beano3 or something..
[QUOTE 3032413, member: 30090"]Wrong.[/QUOTE]
Anyway, back onto subject, care to explain your reason behind this?

L14M


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032424, member: 30090"]Thank you for clearing that up, that with respect to the RTA (or otherwise) he was not in the wrong lane.[/QUOTE]
What RTA? LOL


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032432, member: 30090"]Beano is a reference to my favourite comic as a kid, and a slant on what I do for a living. And like yourself Beano1 was taken so Beano 2 was the user name I used.

There is no reason other then the fact that he is not in the wrong lane.[/QUOTE]

I think you should man up and explain your reasons? Then perhaps learn why everybody else disagrees with it.


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032436, member: 30090"]RTA= Road Traffic Act

Your ignorance is spell binding Gaz, now I know why you feel the need to take the **** out of TD's riding not to mention give a round of applause to a cabbie has overtaken you.[/QUOTE]
Better than a red card...


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032448, member: 30090"]People can disagree all that want Liam. After all opinions are like peanuts, everyone's got one.

But, bottom line, he's not in the wrong lane.[/QUOTE]
Guess that's your opinion then, I suppose we all just disagree with it. Perhaps @gaz we should leave it at this?


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032456, member: 30090"]It's not opinion, it's fact.[/QUOTE]
No its your opinion, encase your unsure what "opinion":
opinion
_noun_

*1*.
a view or judgement formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.
"that, *in my opinion*, is right"


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032436, member: 30090"]RTA= Road Traffic Act

Your ignorance is spell binding Gaz, now I know why you feel the need to take the **** out of TD's riding not to mention give a round of applause to a cabbie has overtaken you.[/QUOTE]
Apologies, I thought you were saying Road traffic accident. I didn't get your reference to the Road Traffic Act, as there is no law about being in the incorrect lane, that would be silly. No one has also made such a reference to such a law expect from you.

Anyway. I edited my last post just after I posted, presuming you don't re-read all the comments, I'll add it onto the bottom of this comment.

The initial point is not about being in the right or wrong lane (that is the route you took it down.). The point is about looking at your own riding and improving your self. He has had multiple issues on this junction, all similar scenarios where he crosses traffic and he gets closed passed etc.. Now, what should you do in a situation like this where you are continuously getting issues? Perhaps look at your self and others and see how people are using the road, you could then adjust your riding if you are wrong and avoid all those issues?

My self and countless other camera users have done just this, we get feedback from others on how they use the road and what they think. We can then learn and improve. Are any of us perfect road users? Of course not, but those of us that run cameras are in a unique position where we can learn. Unfortunately some don't seem to take that on board.

In addition to that, being in the incorrect lane isn't about being right or wrong or laws or the road traffic act. It's about avoiding being hit, avoiding having issues and avoiding getting into conflict. It may surprise you, but some of us don't go looking for trouble.


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Apr 2014)

This says he is in the wrong lane


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

@User30090 - do you enjoy riding your bike safely? Or do you prefer to live on the edge?


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032476, member: 30090"]Nay here or there TBH.

What I do expect though is when I'm in the correct lane at a red when I pull away and I want to move over to the next lane, I'm able to give a clear signal and move across without a load of people telling me other wise.[/QUOTE]
If there are 3 lanes at a set of lights and you want to change as soon asyou move off, you were in the wrong lane.


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032476, member: 30090"]Nay here or there TBH.

What I do expect though is when I'm in the correct lane at a red when I pull away and I want to move over to the next lane, I'm able to give a clear signal and move across without a load of people telling me other wise.[/QUOTE]
I don't think anyone is saying otherwise. The point people are making is that if it constantly brings you into conflict (in some cases nearly getting knocked off), would it not be a good idea to think about approaching it differently?


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032491, member: 30090"]Er, no I'm not. And especially not when all three lanes have arrows pointing straight ahead.[/QUOTE]
That is only because of the unusual layout of that junction. Whitehall has four lanes at Parliament Square. The left one has its' own set of lights for turning left towards Westminster Bridge, the other three are for going straight on into Parliament Square. If there was a left turn arrow there, then people would turn towards Westminster Bridge from the wrong lights.


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

You know what I actually thought this was a forum for grown adults to come to , but this isn't the first post I've seen end up as a virtual pissing competition with supposedly grown adults resorting to bitchy little comments I'd expect from children .
I honestly have never seen a forum where this shoot is allowed to continue as long as it has , but thanks for doing so as this is hilarious
If someone wants to say TD is a donut its their opinion ,if someone wants to say he rides a back badly its their opinion and if someone wants to have user names like LI4M or beano3 its there choice or the only one available .Honestly and I mean this in a nice way don't you feel a right numpty with some of the stuff you've posted in here or are we going to continue with my dads bigger than your dad next , get over it and move on except some love TD and some thinks he looks and acts like a right prat .


----------



## Mugshot (17 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> I honestly have never seen a forum where this **** is allowed to continue as long as it has


You're joking right?


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

_Why would I be joking this thread has gone from ppl with opinions to petty name calling do you actually consider this the behaviour of grown adults I personally don't I've got a 10 year old who acts with more maturity than I've seen here at times and when two ppl start slagging off each others names it really has gone to the playground level_


----------



## Mugshot (17 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> _Why would I be joking this thread has gone from ppl with opinions to petty name calling do you actually consider this the behaviour of grown adults I personally don't I've got a 10 year old who acts with more maturity than I've seen here at times and when two ppl start slagging off each others names it really has gone to the playground level_


That isn't really what my question was regarding, nice italics BTW.
What I was refering to was your statement that you'd never seen such behaviour on an internet forum, you should visit a few more


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

Yeah I don't know how the italics thing happened tbh , but with regards the playground stuff never might be a bit strong . Yes I see it on other forums , but it doesn't continue as long as it does here ppl just accept they have different views and it doesn't end up in name calling so to speak.
My apologies if i was slightly incorrect


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> You know what I actually thought this was a forum for grown adults to come to , but this isn't the first post I've seen end up as a virtual ****ing competition with supposedly grown adults resorting to bitchy little comments I'd expect from children .
> I honestly have never seen a forum where this **** is allowed to continue as long as it has , but thanks for doing so as this is hilarious
> If someone wants to say TD is a donut its their opinion ,if someone wants to say he rides a back badly its their opinion and if someone wants to have user names like LI4M or beano3 its there choice or the only one available .Honestly and I mean this in a nice way don't you feel a right numpty with some of the stuff you've posted in here or are we going to continue with my dads bigger than your dad next , get over it and move on except some love TD and some thinks he looks and acts like a right prat .





Colin B said:


> _Why would I be joking this thread has gone from ppl with opinions to petty name calling do you actually consider this the behaviour of grown adults I personally don't I've got a 10 year old who acts with more maturity than I've seen here at times and when two ppl start slagging off each others names it really has gone to the playground level_





Colin B said:


> Yeah I don't know how the italics thing happened tbh , but with regards the playground stuff never might be a bit strong . Yes I see it on other forums , but it doesn't continue as long as it does here ppl just accept they have different views and it doesn't end up in name calling so to speak.
> My apologies if i was slightly incorrect



Your last three posts - a commentary on member behaviour - don't really relate to the topic under discussion though either, and don't really help it to move forward in a way that an on-topic post might.

Perhaps everyone should simply get back on topic and if there's any more silliness just use the *Report* function to make the moderator team aware. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Mugshot (17 Apr 2014)

Colin B said:


> Yeah I don't know how the italics thing happened tbh , but with regards the playground stuff never might be a bit strong . Yes I see it on other forums , but it doesn't continue as long as it does here ppl just accept they have different views and it doesn't end up in name calling so to speak.
> My apologies if i was slightly incorrect


No worries, I wasn't looking for a row, I was just a little surprised. I think it's well moderated here, a little inconsistant sometimes in my opinion if I'm honest. However it's not my house and all in all it's good


----------



## Mugshot (17 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> Your last three posts - a commentary on member behaviour - don't really relate to the topic under discussion though either, and don't really help it to move forward in a way that an on-topic post might.
> 
> Perhaps everyone should simply get back on topic and if there's any more silliness just use the *Report* function to make the moderator team aware.
> 
> ...


I wasn't helping there, sorry


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> Your last three posts - a commentary on member behaviour - don't really relate to the topic under discussion though either, and don't really help it to move forward in a way that an on-topic post might.
> 
> Perhaps everyone should simply get back on topic and if there's any more silliness just use the *Report* function to make the moderator team aware.
> 
> ...


Bickering over forum name choices doesn't relate to the subject either and as far as reporting ppl really is this necessary , but if you feel my posting in this topic isn't helping I will not post again


----------



## Colin B (17 Apr 2014)

Mugshot said:


> I wasn't helping there, sorry


No worries mate no harm done


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

Reading back over this thread i'm pissing myself laughing, that said I should have been more mature over it.

Liam


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Apr 2014)

gaz said:


> I don't think anyone is saying otherwise. The point people are making is that if it constantly brings you into conflict (in some cases nearly getting knocked off), would it not be a good idea to think about approaching it differently?



Yep.

If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got.


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Apr 2014)

Can we get back to talking about what a mentalist whackjob loony fruitcake weirdo nutjob idiot(?) traffic droid comes across as?


----------



## Soup890 (17 Apr 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Can we get back to talking about what a mentalist whackjob loony fruitcake weirdo nutjob idiot(?) traffic droid comes across as?


How do you put the lines through the words? "mentalist whackjob loony fruitcake weirdo nutjob"


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> How do you put the lines through the words? "mentalist whackjob loony fruitcake weirdo nutjob"



Ive got a button on the editor next to the Bold/Italic/Underline for it, depending on forum settings it _might_ be hidden - you need to have WYSIWYG editor turned on I think (what you see is what you get)


----------



## Soup890 (17 Apr 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Ive got a button on the editor next to the Bold/Italic/Underline for it, depending on forum settings it _might_ be hidden - you need to have WYSIWYG editor turned on I think (what you see is what you get)


Cheers my dears.


----------



## L14M (18 Apr 2014)

I actually want to run into traffic droid, could be fun eh?
Liam


----------



## bicyclos (18 Apr 2014)

Group hug everyone and move on !


----------



## veloevol (19 Apr 2014)

Well I sure enjoyed the last 17 pages. Bart Chan the journalist who interviews TD has his own unique riding style. Here he is in action. 
View: http://youtu.be/jbfeOeVYZsU


----------



## glenn forger (19 Apr 2014)

That's not Acton.


----------



## L14M (19 Apr 2014)

glenn forger said:


> That's not Acton.


That's the worst joke i have ever heard!


----------



## Soup890 (19 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3035212, member: 1314"]
View attachment 42792
[/QUOTE]


veloevol said:


> Well I sure enjoyed the last 17 pages. Bart Chan the journalist who interviews TD has his own unique riding style. Here he is in action.
> View: http://youtu.be/jbfeOeVYZsU



He makes cycling look cool. If I put my hands behind my back while cycling.... put it like this I will be pick my teeth up from the road. 

Some people are born to cycle. Where some people are born to ride a bike.


----------



## gaz (19 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> He makes cycling look cool. If I put my hands behind my back while cycling.... put it like this I will be pick my teeth up from the road.
> 
> Some people are born to cycle. Where some people are born to ride a bike.


That is why he wears a full face helmet!


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> He makes cycling look cool. If I put my hands behind my back while cycling.... put it like this I will be pick my teeth up from the road.
> 
> Some people are born to cycle. Where some people are born to ride a bike.


Some people are asking to get run over


----------



## Soup890 (19 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Some people are asking to get run over


And some people just want to live life on the edge


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Apr 2014)

glenn forger said:


> That's not Acton.


That's not style either.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Apr 2014)

Soup890 said:


> And some people just want to live life on the edge


You must have lived a sheltered life , most people wouldn't consider riding a bicycle like that on a public highway living life on the edge .
Personally I don't think he is cool , I think he is stupid if that clip is anything to go by .


----------



## Colin B (19 Apr 2014)

Might have seemed cool at 12 as an adult its idiotic and dangerous , hopefully when he eventually comes off his bike he does t hurt anyone else other than himself


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> Someone felt the need to ride like that in the middle of a group on last Thursday night's FNRttC. Personally I thought it was a stupid thing to do and I made sure I put him behind me at the first opportunity.



Tempting but evil to creep up besides someone like and shout "bwhagharaharerwwwwoooopallooopppa!" and see if they stay on


----------



## Soup890 (19 Apr 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You must have lived a sheltered life , most people wouldn't consider riding a bicycle like that on a public highway living life on the edge .
> Personally I don't think he is cool , I think he is stupid if that clip is anything to go by .


 yep true


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> It would indeed. There's a photo somewhere I think.
> 
> Not in the midst of a large group in the dark, it wouldn't be at all funny.



Which is why I said evil  if i thought it was going to be funny I would have said 

Look I'm not out for a row, just my twisted sense of humor being player out  For the record of course I wouldnt do this to anyone, except maybe to TrafficDroid


----------



## L14M (19 Apr 2014)

Guys guys guys...Who doesn't find scaring the sh'eet out of people funny?

If its only me I must be a twisted and sick young...


----------



## Soup890 (19 Apr 2014)

I just think traffic droid is over the top, confrontational, out of control cyclist. Chasing people down is a job for the pork and bacon (Police)


----------



## Crankarm (20 Apr 2014)

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...n=12grb13ue&.crumb=Ln5g.FoUHNS&fr=yfp-t-903-s


----------



## veloevol (16 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Some people are asking to get run over



Well if he was, it worked.


View: http://youtu.be/2Ntoqahc4yg


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2014)

veloevol said:


> Well if he was, it worked.
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/2Ntoqahc4yg



Maybe he will think twice about riding like a dick in the future ? But I doubt it .


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2014)

Just hope he's able to get back on the bike. Its not just the physical injuries to overcome.

Can't give it a like @veloevol, but nice to see he's around to talk about it.


----------



## veloevol (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Maybe he will think twice about riding like a dick in the future ? But I doubt it .



We don't know the circumstances but lets consider the fact that the HGV ran over him from behind and that he is a reasonably fast cyclist. 

Makes me think that all riders are vulnerable and no riding style is impervious.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3086024, member: 30090"]Who is this guy and how has he been riding like a dick?[/QUOTE]


I would like to add that I did not want him to get hit and wish him a very speedy recovery .


----------



## Kies (17 May 2014)

Official: he is a dick

That car did nothing wrong


----------



## Tim Hall (17 May 2014)

Confused here. Is the bloke in the video who nearly gets taken out by the Polo the same guy in the BBC clip, speaking from his hospital bed?


----------



## mr_cellophane (17 May 2014)

He is a bike reporter with The Voice. He has interviewed TD which is probably why he has popped up on this thread. 

I wonder if he was wearing the full face helmet when he was hit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2014)

I saw Traffic Droid for the first time before the Big Ride


----------



## veloevol (17 May 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Confused here. Is the bloke in the video who nearly gets taken out by the Polo the same guy in the BBC clip, speaking from his hospital bed?


Yes


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2014)

veloevol said:


> Yes


What a tool.


----------



## stowie (17 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> What a tool.



Although we don't know what happened to put him in hospital (aside from a collision with a HGV), and his injuries are clearly very serious. I think his cycling in Veloevol's clip is daft but I would be concerned at what he may conclude about the forum if he happens upon a thread calling him various names whilst he has been seriously injured.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Although we don't know what happened to put him in hospital (aside from a collision with a HGV), and his injuries are clearly very serious. I think his cycling in Veloevol's clip is daft but I would be concerned at what he may conclude about the forum if he happens upon a thread calling him various names whilst he has been seriously injured.


That he rides like a dick ?


----------



## stowie (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> That he rides like a dick ?



Precisely, you think he was was riding like a dick when the video was made. How he was riding, and how the HGV accident occurred is unknown to us at this time, unless you have more information than me. I just wish the guy gets better. If he was riding poorly and was at fault with the accident it is a hell of a way to get a wake up call to alter your style. Getting seriously injured is a pretty harsh penalty for riding a bicycle poorly. I prefer to cut someone lying in a hospital bed with possible long term injuries a bit of slack.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Precisely, you think he was was riding like a dick when the video was made. How he was riding, and how the HGV accident occurred is unknown to us at this time, unless you have more information than me. I just wish the guy gets better. If he was riding poorly and was at fault with the accident it is a hell of a way to get a wake up call to alter your style. Getting seriously injured is a pretty harsh penalty for riding a bicycle poorly. I prefer to cut someone lying in a hospital bed with possible long term injuries a bit of slack.


I prefer to kick the farker when hes down and hide if he ever finds me on the internet .


----------



## veloevol (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I prefer to kick the ****er when hes down and hide if he ever finds me on the internet .



Ok Clarkson.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I prefer to kick the ****er when hes down and hide if he ever finds me on the internet .


 Just hope that you never find yourself in a similar posistion.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Just hope that you never find yourself in a similar posistion.


Riding like a dick ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Riding like a dick ?


No, deriding like a dick!


----------



## Glow worm (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Riding like a dick ?



A bit harsh C? We all cock up from time to time.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Riding like a dick ?


 Under a lorry, having been hit from behind.

If its descended into saying that you'd be willing to kick him whilst he's down, I feel sorry for you and hope that you never find out what its like.


----------



## veloevol (17 May 2014)

If you can't admire him for surviving a HGV collision then admire him for his bedside advocacy, he is asking for things many want, simply a safe segregated space for all to ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2014)

I thought I made it pretty clear before that I didnt wish anyone any harm but there is nowt as weird as folk ( especially on the net ) that want to pick a point and go with it


----------



## Soup890 (17 May 2014)

veloevol said:


> If you can't admire him for surviving a HGV collision then admire him for his bedside advocacy, he is asking for things many want, simply a safe segregated space for all to ride.


Agreed


----------



## stowie (18 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I prefer to kick the ****er when hes down and hide if he ever finds me on the internet .



Against my better judgement this made me laugh. And then hope you are actually joking!


----------



## stowie (18 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3087152, member: 30090"]If drivers of motorised vehicles drove like they should then the road would be fine.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely. Tricky part is getting them to drive as they should.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Against my better judgement this made me laugh. And then hope you are actually joking!


 I don't think he is, which is the sad part.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Against my better judgement this made me laugh. And then hope you are actually joking!


----------



## Cuchilo (18 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> I don't think he is, which is the sad part.


----------



## Shaun (20 May 2014)

Joking or otherwise, I would hope that should any of us be misfortunate enough to be involved in a serious accident we'd get at least a modicum of compassion from our fellow cyclists; regardless of the circumstances.


----------

